# ASUS Nvidia GeForce GTX660



## c0smicstar (11. August 2013)

Hallo community, ich habe vor mir die ASUS Nvidia GeForce GTX660 grafikkarte zu kaufen, habe im moment eine ATI Radeon HD 5570 die mit den aktuellsten spielen nicht mehr so gut mithalten kann z.B Arma 3, DayZ usw. 

Ich habe ein 

420W Netzteil
Athlon(tm) II X2 255 Processor 3.10GHz
4GB Ram
A-N68SV Motherboard von abit

Passt die Grafikkarte zu meinem Motherboard? Und würde der Prozessor mithalten können?


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2013)

Die Grafikkarte wäre noch "okay" für die CPU, aber die CPU ist halt echt ziemlich veraltet für moderne Games, so was wie Arma und DayZ braucht auch relativ viel CPU-Power, kann also sein, dass es auch mit einer Top-Karte dann je nach Situation nicht gut läuft. 

Trotzdem solltest Du zu der 5570 einen großen Schub merken.


Und wegen des Netzteils: kommt drauf an, was für eines es genau ist - wobei an sich selbst ein billiges mit 600W reichen sollte, bei nem Markenmodell würden auch 400W reichen. Hat das Netzteil denn einen PCie-Stromstecker mit 6 oder 6+2 Pins? Den sollte es haben, also mind. einen.


----------



## svd (11. August 2013)

Wahrscheinlich würdest du, mit dem X2, auch nur mit einer "HD7850 (1GB)" oder einer "GTX650Ti Boost" das gleiche Spielerlebnis wie mit der ASUS GTX660 bekommen, und dabei immerhin 30€ sparen.


----------



## c0smicstar (11. August 2013)

Und wie siehts mit dem motherboard aus? hab nochmal geguckt und habe ein Foxconn A76ML-K 3.0 motherboard, link dazu: Foxconn PRODUCT : Motherboard : Details, würde die graka rein passen?

meinst du diese http://www.amazon.de/Zotac-NVIDIA-G...id=1376247872&sr=1-2&keywords=GTX650Ti+Boost?


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2013)

Ja, da passt die Karte problemlos drauf. An sich gibt es nur wirklich ur-alte Boards, wo es nicht passen würde - aber solange ein PCIe x16-Slot vorhanden ist, kann man jede Karte einbauen. Mit viel viel Pech geht es vlt dann am Ende nicht wegen einer inkompatibilität, dann müsste man die Karte zurücksenden. So kommt aber nur sehr selten vor.

Was schon eher sein KÖNNTE wäre, dass die Grafikkarte zu lang ist und dann beim Gehäuse vorne irgendwo dranstößt.


----------



## svd (11. August 2013)

c0smicstar schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit dem motherboard aus? hab nochmal geguckt und habe ein Foxconn A76ML-K 3.0 motherboard, link dazu: Foxconn PRODUCT : Motherboard : Details, würde die graka rein passen?
> 
> meinst du diese http://www.amazon.de/Zotac-NVIDIA-G...id=1376247872&sr=1-2&keywords=GTX650Ti+Boost?


 
Oh, das Motherboard kommt auch mit Phenom II X4 Prozessoren zurecht. Fein, vlt. bekommst du mal günstig (unter 70€) ein 3.0+GHz Modell.

Ja, die GTX 650Ti Boost meine ich, die von Zotac ist aber ganz schön teuer, da wäre der Griff zur 660 doch besser. Falls du eine "kleinere" Grafikkarte als die 660 nimmst, wäre ein Preis unter 150€, eher bei den 130€ besser. 
Liäge der Preis über 150€, na, dann eben gleich den stärkeren Chip nehmen...


----------



## c0smicstar (11. August 2013)

Würde das Netzteil passen ? Sharkoon WPM600 PC-Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör habe mich verschrieben habe nur ein 420Watt netzteil^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2013)

Jo, das passt, ist an sich sogar schon "zu viel"  aber da die 600W-Version nicht viel mehr kostet als die kleineren, kannst du das nehmen.

Je nach dem, was Du GENAU für ein 420W-Netzteil hast, kann aber auch das schon reichen


----------



## c0smicstar (11. August 2013)

ein LPJ9-25E 3*SATA


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2013)

okay, das taugt nix, das kostet neu keine 20€ und hat auch keinen aktuellen Standard mehr, da fehlen auch die Stecker für PCie. Die könnte man zwar auch per Adapter "nachrüsten", aber mit nem neuen Netzteil bist Du da auf der sicheren Seite. 

Ich würd aber vermuten, dass für Dein Setting auch die 400W-Version des Sharkoon reichen würde - selbst "HighEnd"-PC verbrauchen effektiv nicht mehr als 300-330 Watt. Mit nem stärkeren hast Du dafür auch für die Zukunft nen Puffer, wenn du mal erneut weiter aufrüstest


----------



## c0smicstar (14. August 2013)

Hey habe mir nun die Zotac nvidia geforce gtx 650ti boost gekauft und eingebaut und die treiber auf der beiliegenden CD installier, in der systemsteuerung stand das ich einen Athlon(tm) II X2 255 Processor 3.10GHz prozessor habe, wenn ich nun gucke steht dort: AMD Engineering Sample 1.60 GHz mit dem programm Nvidia Geforce Experience wollte ich nun die neusten treiber installieren aber dort steht: Es tut uns leid Geforce Experience kann auf diesem computer keine spiele optimieren es ist überall ein grünes häckchen hinter außer bei AMD Engineering sample könnte mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2013)

Wozu denn überhaupt das Programm von Nvidia nutzen? Einfach auf nvidia.de gehen und dort dann halt hier NVIDIA Treiber Download  bei Produktserie die 600er-Series, dann 650 Ti Boost und Dein Windows aussuchen. Dann bekommst Du die passenden Treiber angezeigt.


----------



## c0smicstar (14. August 2013)

Ok danke aber wieso steht dort jetzt das ich einen AMD Engineering Sampkle 1.60GHz prozessor habe?


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2013)

c0smicstar schrieb:


> Ok danke aber wieso steht dort jetzt das ich einen AMD Engineering Sampkle 1.60GHz prozessor habe?



vermutlich ist die CPU dann runtergetaktet wegen Stromsparen, das machen die CPU, wenn es nichts oder kaum was zu tun gibt. Das ist auch so, wenn man zB das Tool CPU-Z nimmt, welches technische Daten zu Deinem PC anzeigen kann. Du kannst ja auch dieses Tool mal runterladen und nachsehen: wenn die CPU nix zu tun hat, hat sie einen geringeren Takt, und wenn du dann zB nebenbei mal ein anderes Programm öffnest, wird der Takt bei CPU-Z auch in Echtzeit höher angezeigt werden. 

Du kannst ja mal zuerst so was wie prime95 (belastet die CPU) starten und erst dann mal diese Nvidia-Software, dann steht da vermutlich auch der volle Takt.


----------



## c0smicstar (15. August 2013)

ist mein mainboard mit diesem prozessor: AMD FX 8320 Octa-Core Prozessor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör kompatibel?


----------



## svd (15. August 2013)

Nein, dafür bräuchtest du schon ein AM3+ Mainboard. 
Einen Phenom II X4 (oder X6, bringt halt relativ wenig) kannst du aber noch einbauen. 
Am besten wäre zwar ein gebrauchter Prozessor unter 80€, aber wenn in absehbarer Zeit kein größerer Systemwechsel ansteht, ist der sein Geld durchaus noch wert.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2013)

Jo, ein X4 965 wäre noch ganz gut - allerdings: wenn Du direkt ein wenig mehr investierst, könntest Du auch ein Mainboard für den Sockel 1155 kaufen und dort dann erst mal eine CPU für 60-100€ draufmachen, und später mal nen Core i5, der aktuell noch 160-170€ kostet.


----------



## c0smicstar (15. August 2013)

Was für ein mainboard z.B? Möchte halt einen guten prozessor der halt nicht zu teuer ist aber auch schon power hat :p wenns sowas gibt


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an, was Du mit "teuer" meinst 

Ein X4 965 zB wäre für Dein Board die bestmögliche CPU, ist aber halt schon mittlerweile auch was am "altern" - allerdings würde die trotzdem noch eine Weile reichen. Da gibst Du dann halt ca 90€ aus.

Ansonsten ein Mainboard für ca 60-70€ Sockel 1155 oder 1150 und dazu eine CPU für 160€, dann bist Du bei 220-230€, hast aber direkt ne deutlich bessere Gesamtleistung und auch länger Deine Ruhe.

Is halt die Frage, was Du investieren kannst. Viel bekommst Du für das alte Board leider nicht, da Foxconn kaum bekannt ist (an sich stellen die eher Boards im Auftrag für andere Komplett-PC-Firmen her) und das Board nix dolles ist, vlt nen 10er kannst Du dafür bekommen.  Und auch die CPU bringt nur 10-15€, d.h. bei nem Umstieg kannst Du kaum was an Erlös für die alten Teile einrechnen (RAM kannst Du ja aber behalten)


PS: sind den noch IDE-Laufwerke mit im Spiel? Das ist der längliche blaue Anschluss rechts am Board direkt neben dem weißen, wo der Hauptstromstecker drin ist. Wenn ja: schau mal, ob das dort angeschlossene meist breite und flache Kabel dann nur zum CD-Laufwerk geht oder auch an eine Festplatte.


----------



## c0smicstar (15. August 2013)

Nur zum laufwerk, also wenn ich mir das sockel 1155 mainboard hole könnte ich mir dafür einen i5 kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2013)

c0smicstar schrieb:


> Nur zum Laufwerk


 Okay, weil moderne Boards kein IDE mehr haben, müsstest Du halt ein neues DVD-Laufwerk mitkaufen - die kosten aber nur um die 10-15€ (ohne Brennfunktion) bzw. etwas unter 20€ (Brenner)




> also wenn ich mir das sockel 1155 mainboard hole könnte ich mir dafür einen i5 kaufen?


 Es gibt nicht "das" Sockel 1155 Mainboard, sondern der Sockel ist die "Bauform" der CPU, und dafür gibt es dann dutzende Boards, die man zur Wahl hat. Es gibt die Core i5-CPUs zum einen für den Sockel 1155 und zum anderen auch für den neueren Sockel 1150. Je nach dem, welchen i5 Du nimmst, brauchst Du halt ein dazu passendes Board. Die core i5 mit nem 3000er-Namen sind alle Sockel 1155, die mit nem 4000er-Namen alle 1150. Bei dem neuen Sockel 1150 kostet es in der Summe ca 10-20€ mehr bei einem ansonsten "gleichguten" Board, dafür ist die CPU auch nen Tick schneller, aber kaum der Rede wert.


----------



## c0smicstar (16. August 2013)

z.B dieses mainboard? http://www.amazon.de/Asrock-B75-PRO...qid=1376640132&sr=8-1&keywords=mainboard+1155


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2013)

Jo, das ist für den Preis ganz gut, sofern du außer der Grafikkarte nicht unbedingt weitere Karten einbauen willst - da könnte es ansonsten was ang werden, da wäre ein Board in ATX und nicht µATX dann besser.

Allerdings kommen da bei dem Shop, der im Moment bei Amazon den Bestpreis bietet, Versandkosten dazu, d.h. nochmal 4-5€. Und das Paket kommt halt dann auch von dem Shop und nicht von Amazon, Du bekommst dann also getrennte Pakete, wenn Du noch andere Sachen bestellst. Oder Du gehst auf "53 neu ab" und klickst dich durch bis zu einem Händler, bei dem steht "Versand durch Amazon.de" , das wäre für ca 65€ dann preiscompany. 

Als CPU wäre bei Amazon der hier im Moment am besten in Preis-Leistung: Intel Core i5-3470 Prozessor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  die kommt dann auch direkt von amazon


----------



## c0smicstar (16. August 2013)

Alles klar, vielen dank für deine hilfe! hätte noch eine frage :p könnte ich meinen prozessor übertakten? damit ich bei arma 3 etwas besser leistung hätte?


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2013)

c0smicstar schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen dank für einen hilfe! hätte noch eine frage :p könnte ich meinen prozessor übertakten? damit ich bei arma 3 etwas besser leistung hätte?



Meinst Du den jetzigen Prozessor oder den neuen?


----------



## c0smicstar (17. August 2013)

Den jetzigen


----------

